
Tor Open to Attack! (pdf) - danielha
http://www.cs.colorado.edu/department/publications/reports/docs/CU-CS-1025-07.pdf
======
danielha
If any of you guys are familiar with anonymous Internet systems, this is a
really cool read. It basically outlines a possible attack against something
like Tor by linking together paths of entry/exit to trace (identify) a user.

Tor was one of the items covered in a presentation on online identities that I
did last week here on my campus.

~~~
eli
How many nodes would have to be compromised to make this a viable attack
vecotr? (yeah, yeah, I know, I should RTFM)

~~~
danielha
Without going into the detail of the article (I wouldn't want to spoil it for
you!): a lot.

But you know how it is. A single proof of insecurity is all you really need.

